# Pups will be 2 weeks old tomorrow... next steps



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

Thought I'd give you guys an update on Gypsy's illegitimate children, as well as ask a few questions about the next steps I need to take.

First, it turns out we have two boys in the litter! Not sure how we missed it, but one of the black puppies, Tango, is also a little boy. Now I don't feel like Bravo is so outnumbered 

Second, we've got some eyes starting to open and a few puppies starting to sit up. They're cute when they do it, because their fat little bellies make them look like they're sitting on a bouncy ball.

Gypsy finally let Panda come into the room with the puppies. It seems like Gypsy is getting tired of them being on her nipples all the time, so she relishes any available time to get away from them. I think she's decided that she'll let Panda be the babysitter so she can catch a break. Panda seriously loves those pups. When I'm holding one she gets so much pleasure out of constantly sniffing it. When the puppies cry, Gypsy sometimes pays them no attention, but Panda will run to the sliding door to the sunroom and let me know to go check on them. She's pretty funny.

As for my questions, I need to know about deworming at home (which will be done this week). I read a few different things and it seems like I'm supposed to deworm the nursing dog at the same time, but how does that work since she's HW+? Once the puppies are completely weaned we'll start her treatment. In the meantime, what do I do?

Also, what should I feed the pups when Gypsy starts weaning them? Any recommendations on brands?


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

NNo answers to your questions....but I was hoping to see some pics of the Puppies. You can't post about gypsy and pups and not post some pics too. 

I hope others will pipe in with answers to your questions.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Use an intestinal wormer like Strongid-T. It shouldn't have any effect on her HW, but will get rid of the nasties in her gut if she has any. The dosage for Strongid is 1cc per 10 pounds, so if the puppies are only a pound or two, they only need a little bit.

Also, I have to say I am a little disappointed there are no photos in this thread.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I use Strongid T on any puppies I have and the Vet said to give them half a CC even though they are only about one pound at 4 weeks when I do them. It is a very safe wormer and I have never had any problem. As the mother cleans up after them, it is a good idea to also do her at the same time. You could check with your Vet about doing her. I buy the Strongid T from my Vet.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

PICTURES... pictures PLZ .


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

Fine, fine, you guys guilted me into posting some puppy pics.

Here's little Bravo... 










Delta aka Chunk










Juliet










All the pups. They love that goose, man.










India, Tango & Bravo, with Juliet's butt



















Bravo is tired of being the pillow for the group, tries to push fatter pups off


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i would hold off on the worming till they are a bit older and can be checked for worms.....none of my dogs get ANY type of worming or vaccines till at least 7 wks and them we check for type/s of worms......no need to put all that stuff into babies if it's not necessary and they are going to have to endure a lot for the rest of their lives, already


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I never worm this early. My pups don't get their first worming till 5-7 weeks old. Don't worry about worming now, focus on weaning, but give weaning another week or two, when teeth start to come in. 

I start my puppies on baby food (i.e gerber beef, chicken, etc), I mix a little formula (esbilac) in, and sometimes baby rice cereal. They are given this for the first couple of weeks of weaning then we start on soaked puppy food, first soaked in formula, then soaked in water. 

I know other breeders have varying weaning methods, but that is mine. My guys started weaning during the end of the 3rd week. I don't force wean usually unless I have to. Most dams will let you know when enough is enough.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I agree, it's too early to deworm right now, the earliest I've seen it done is 4 weeks, but 6 weeks is preferable. 

We used a puppy food finely ground up (in a blender) with milk replacement added to make if slightly soupy, however Chaos's suggestion is also excellent.


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

All pups have eyes open now, and they all managed to escape their baby pool in the middle of the night. Found them in a puppy pile on a blanket right beside it. Funny to imagine them like little prisoners, with big ones pushing the little ones to make their escape 

Mom seems to be weaning them now. Is this too soon? They yap constantly. Because mom immediately runs over to the sliding door whenever I open it, I rarely see her feeding them. The last time I did, she was standing up to do it and the fat little beggars were dangling from nipples in mid-air. They're not even 3 weeks old yet, is this too soon? Since I can't monitor whether or not mom is feeding them enough, should I try to supplement anyway?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Feel around in their mouths to see if teeth are breaking through, perhaps look at supplemental feedings of milk, yes it is a little soon for her to startweaning them but if teeth are breaking that could be why...


----------



## THREE*PUPS*MOM (Jun 18, 2011)

The puppies are adorable! Love that tiny little collar on the one!


----------



## Nerobella (May 23, 2011)

they're adorable! lol. reinforces me wanting puppies haha.


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

New pics please....I think they are close to 4 wks now and must be getting more alert and active.


----------



## Jacque (Feb 1, 2021)

PandaCakes said:


> Thought I'd give you guys an update on Gypsy's illegitimate children, as well as ask a few questions about the next steps I need to take.
> 
> First, it turns out we have two boys in the litter! Not sure how we missed it, but one of the black puppies, Tango, is also a little boy. Now I don't feel like Bravo is so outnumbered
> 
> ...


Had a hard time getting strongid. The vets in Chilliwack want me to bring in the litter at a cost of 200 dollars. This does not include the strongid dose. I can see their concerns but I have been breeding dogs for thirty years.I’m pretty frustrated.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

10-year-old thread. Please start a new one with any concerns or questions.


----------

